

Show HN: Starlet. Fluid, square, marginless grids (would love some help) - callmeed
https://github.com/2tablespoons/starlet

======
duskwuff
"Starlet" is also a Perl web server library. Might want to reconsider that
name.

<http://search.cpan.org/~kazuho/Starlet/lib/Starlet.pm>

~~~
callmeed
Crap, ok.

------
callmeed
Would love some help from any CSS or JS pros who would love to pitch-in via
collaboration or pull-request.

Any feedback and criticism is welcome too. I built this for my own needs in
the photography/portfolio space.

------
callmeed
FYI, renamed to Starmite.

New link: <https://github.com/2tablespoons/starmite>

Thanks to diskwuff for pointing out the name conflict.

------
jonny_eh
Why not just put the JS code into its own file?

~~~
callmeed
I definitely need to turn it into a jQuery plugin or something.

------
kine
This is incredibly cool. Great work so far!

